# Spain or China



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just curious, are Orbea's frames still manufactured in Spain or are they now manufactured in China like everyone else?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Pretty sure they are designed in Spain and produced in China/Taiwan. Some reports say the frames come back to Spain for finishing/assembly. I thought the Orca might be an exception to that but not sure. I was told by the dealer that my 06 Onix was Taiwanese. (which btw is just fine with me)


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Taiwanese with Spanish cosmetics.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine *had* a little sticker on the bottom of the bottom bracket that read "Made in China".


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That's plausible. It may also be manufactured in China, finished in Taiwan and then finished some more in Spain.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

> That's plausible. It may also be manufactured in China, finished in Taiwan and then finished some more in Spain.


Last I heard, paint and assembly ocured in Spain...hence why they're able to wear "Made in Spain" badges. IIRC to have a made in X label in the EU, something like 60% of the value had to be added to the product in country X.


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

For aluminum Spain AND China (they built their own Chinese factory to product aluminum bikes). Depending on where you live in the world decides where which country you get them from.

For carbon, pretty sure it's all China....although they're still designed and engineered in Spain.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

My 2009 Orbea Opal frame has a Made in China sticker on it.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

RussellS said:


> My 2009 Orbea Opal frame has a Made in China sticker on it.


When I first saw the sticker all I could think of was counterfeit. Orbea USA confirmed it wasn't.


----------

